
3Blue1Brown: Hamming Codes [video] - eindiran
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8jsijhllIA
======
Buttons840
Interested viewers might also enjoy this free book:
[http://www.inference.org.uk/mackay/itila/](http://www.inference.org.uk/mackay/itila/)

An early chapter talks about Hamming Codes.

I've only worked through the first few chapters, but I recommend it. It seems
to be a unique book.

~~~
abhgh
I recommend the book in general, and also his lectures. He has a quirky sense
of humour, compares his book with Harry Potter here:
[http://www.inference.org.uk/mackay/itila/Potter.html](http://www.inference.org.uk/mackay/itila/Potter.html)

